# The day the babies died.....



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Copied from DDA Watch:

The day the babies died.

To the person who bred the little dog and then turned her out, I really wanted to contact you and let you know how part of that dogs story ended. I feel its only fair as you were the one who started her on that path. The fact you didnt have the balls to see it through in a strange way im grateful for. God knows how that would have ended, much of it was bad enough as it is.

So anyway, we, a normal family, offered a place for your unwanted pregnant dog. Its been a hell of a squeeze but speak to anyone in rescue and even though they dont have room they also find room. Rescue people often joke about the cupboard under the stairsits not there at all its the space you never noticed that just may fit in that urgent one. So anyway we took your dog in as an emergancey spot for a few days. That was over three weeks ago now.

Three days after your dog arrived she had her babies. My god did she scream. She clearly had been bred before so I had hoped for a failry easy delivery but no. Dont know who you bred her with but the pups were too big for her. The first two were dead so they didnt cause her too much trouble but as the first one can kicking and screaming your dog became distressed. Not much a person can do but offer support. The pups came quick, one after the other. Two born dead then four living. Then a fifth dead. This one was the one that caused the problem. Your dog at this stage became very upset. She grabbed the dead puppy and tried to get her to feed, as it didnt the light went out your dogs eyes. I took the pup away in the hopes of getting it to breath but it couldnt be done. By now your dog had another pupand she ignored it. This continued as your dog gave birth to a total of 13 pups. 3 dead and ten living and your dog had given up. She rejected them all. Wouldnt have them near her and totally withdrew into herself.

As we began to handrear your dogs ten pups we treated your dog and tried to bring her back to caring about anything. It was a long process and she still has some way to go but good newsshe will get there.

The pups were a different story. We lost one pup early on after five of them became ill but the rest came on leaps and bounds. When they were ten days old I went to give them their morning feed. They were all awake and hungry. As I got their milk ready my kids got ready for school. My youngest two were eating their breakfast when Charlie died. The shock of that hit hard. I tried to figure out how this pup that I held a few seconds earlier and had been fine had suddenly died. I told myself it was one of those things with young pups and as I was working it out I fed Mouse. Mouse was my favourite. You should never have favorites. Not because its unfair but because it will break your heart when they die. We had made mouse a paper cape with the words Super mouse on it. We were going to make a better one but we never got the chance. Mouse died in my hands. He was feeding and fine. He turned to look at me and he just died. He didnt make a sound, he gave no warning. He just died.

My son yelled at me asking what was happening. Please can you tell me what I should tell him because I still cant quite work out what to say. As my son burst into tears I rushed to the other pups to see hippo was seriously unwell. As we rushed to the vets poppy was failing fast. The vet treated them right away and all we could do was hope. The vet said they all had a shot and it was worth fighting. Thats what rescue does isnt it? Fight?

Well Hippo fought for hours. I held her and walked around in circles as she fitted. She slipped into a coma and didnt wake up. Poppy was close to a coma but by some miracle she pulled through. Mouse, Charlie and hippo were just ten days old. I still have Mouses paper cape.

Now what I really want to know is how do you think the story ended? Did you think it would be happy ever after? Did you think you would reduce a young child to tears as they tried to understand what was going on? Did you think however it ended no one would be effected?

I guess the question is did you think?

But we all know the answer to that dont we.

I hope somehow your read this and I hope that maybe someone else will and maybe they will neuter their dog and ensure someone else doesnt pick up the pieces. I hope that caring for and loving those pups and watching them die wasnt for no reason at all. I hope they will teach someone somewhere something. I have a picture of mouse, he was so tiny he used to curl up in the palm of my hand to sleep. Ive attached the picture here. I will keep crying for those pups. I hope you do too and that another litter isnt born because of the day the babies died.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Heartbreaking and so needless.

Rest in peace little ones, at least someone cared enough to try and save you.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Utterly heartbreaking

Sleep tight little ones x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Too sad for words. Be free wee ones.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

i've been following the progress of these babies, it's such a shame 

I truly hope whoever chucked that poor girl out does see this, but they probably won't care anyway 

Run free beautiful babies xx


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Such a sad story. Truly heartbreaking


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

Shocked beyond words...sleep little ones, you're in a better place x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I said just now, I wanted to be around soft hearts, but I have just wept myself stupid. Hugs to you, your family, your rescue and the pups that never made it. I wish I could have magically saved Mouse for you. Big weepy hugs. Hows about you vote me in as God for a month, and I do some concentrated, all knowing, SMITING. Better still, give me a decade...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a dreadful story... but at least one person cared.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

salute to those brave people who tried their best and managed to save some and gave comfort and love to all....


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a sad story with a sad end! RIP poor babes who never had a chance xx


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little ones.
Lets hope the b.....d who abandon your mummy will pay for this in this life of the next one.:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

How awful. At least they got to know someone as caring as you in their short lives.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I would seriously consider sending this to your local paper

bye pups, no more pain, xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

How sad. Poor Mum and poor pups.
People can be so cruel. They have no heart.
Please if you can let us know how Mum is.

R.I.P Little pups and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Poor babies, rip little pups and run free in the rainbow meadow. 

They should post that at every pet shop, vets and rescue centre for all to read. X


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

So sad, run free little ones. 

Thinking of the poor mother, but grateful she is alive and she is in safe hands now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Absolutely tragic.

But at least they had someone to love them right to the very end, rather than dying in some lonely corner.

Never should have happened, but sadly it will - over and over again. 

What is the matter with people?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I have just read this tragic story and am in tears at the unnecessariness of it due to some owner's total heartlessness and lack of compassion. 

These gorgeous little pups had received a token of kindness and love from you before departing for the Rainbow Bridge. 

R.I.P Little ones! xxx


----------



## Maxine Ann (Jun 8, 2012)

Another story that had me in tears.

I don't think I will ever comprehend how people can be so cruel and heartless.

It seems some humans care more for their material things than they do about their animals.

Absolutely shameful.


----------

